# Field Archery Spreading like Wild Fire.



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I keep hearing how much popularity Field Archery is gaining on the west coast and how strong it is down South. I'm thinking it's only be a matter of time before it really takes off, has a resurgence here in the North East. 3D archery is wonderful, and shooting spots is too, but without field archery I would feel like I'm missing something. Imho I really think in the long run shooting Field Archery will help your spots, and 3D as well. How many other Field Archery enthusiasts are out there?


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

Our numbers are doing well on field league. We have 60 shooters this summer in teams of 4.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Several Washington State clubs that had not previously (or at least not recently) held Field events did put one on this year. Several of those have been recent additions to our calendar, as opposed to events planned before the start of the year. THANKS for the opportunities to shoot Field!


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Our club, Skookum Archers, has a summer field league on Tuesday afternoons. I just wish my work schedule was such that I could shoot it. I love field.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

My club Silver Arrow Bowmen in Mt. Vernon WA has a quick field league (15 targets x2 arrows) on Wednesdays.
We are also hosting a 14 Field/Hunter/Animal shoot on Saturday and Sunday the weekend before Nationals if anyone wants a warm up.

Grant


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

My club - Grays Harbor Bowmen in Aberdeen WA is doing a Field / Hunter league. Shoot 14 targets Field one week, 14 targets Hunter the next. Three rounds of each for a total of six rounds make the league. Plan is to shoot on Tuesday evenings starting at 6 PM. Plenty daylight this time of year. Members may shoot on Saturdays if that works better for them.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I sure wish we could get them here. Rubber deer is all anybody wants to shoot.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

The resurgence is slow here in Missouri, it's happening but slowly. There are now three different clubs hosting monthly Field/Hunter shoots. There is also a big Euro style Field Shoot coming up in September. Here's info; https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153634952997267&set=gm.1387101181306911&type=3&theater

I'm glad to see the renewed interest. It's the best game in all of archery in my opinion.


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

Field archery is so dead in south Mississippi that it don't even stink anymore. 3d participation is also decreasing. A great majority of our 3d archers have never shot nfaa field. What is odd is that some of them don't seem to want to try it. I know some of them would like if they did try it. It would certainly make them a better shot and everyone can stand improvement. This summer I have built a 14 target field course in order to hopefully stir interest in it. I hope that the increasing interest in known 3d will encourage more of our shooters to try field. As for myself, I like to shoot my bow at any target whether it is indoor, field, or 3d or just the practice bags. I can't imagine why some archers would limit themselves to one experience especially if they are in a known 3d class or conversely why a field shooter would not try known 3d. I fully understand the need for unknown 3d shooters to spend time on judging and shooting, but they could also implement field as a fun training program. I believe discovering why a 3d archer does not want to try field could lead to more participation. So I will try to get interest back into field down here so that our archers can have fun at a different venue. 
Cliff


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I've heard every excuse in the book for not wanting to shoot any type of competition. I understand family obligations and work schedules. What burns me is the "I don't want to compete" excuse; fine, don't compete just come out and have a good time. We get the same thing at our action pistol league and we gear that towards women and kids. People simply have too much ego and don't realize how much better of a hunter and shooter you can be if you shoot targets.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

In general people migrate towards things that require the least amount of energy for the reward (incentive) they want. Field is 4 arrows per target vs 1 in 3D. Field has distances from 10 yards to 80 yards. Most 3D targets are less than 40. Its a shame though.

Field is an awesome format. I am addicted to it. I shoot all the other stuff just to help me at Field. I suck at it, but I still love it. If I can hit the paper with all of my arrows, I might actually shoot a decent score. I am about to head off to the NFAA Outdoor Field Nationals. Am I going to win? Not a chance (unless everyone else suddenly decides not to come). But I am going to try my best, and try to beat my scores from the last time I shot it. I am hoping to make new friends by the end of the week.

I know, we all want to win, but the process is where the joy needs to come. If one doesn't enjoy practicing, they should find a different hobby. This morning on my way to work, I stopped at the range a shot 14 targets, then went on to work. 1 hour 5 minutes in and out (I timed it since I have to work late to comp for it). Finished with the same number of arrows, and missed the paper 3 times. But it was a blast.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Mr. Roboto said:


> In general people migrate towards things that require the least amount of energy for the reward (incentive) they want. Field is 4 arrows per target vs 1 in 3D. Field has distances from 10 yards to 80 yards. Most 3D targets are less than 40. Its a shame though.
> 
> Field is an awesome format. I am addicted to it. I shoot all the other stuff just to help me at Field. I suck at it, but I still love it. If I can hit the paper with all of my arrows, I might actually shoot a decent score. I am about to head off to the NFAA Outdoor Field Nationals. Am I going to win? Not a chance (unless everyone else suddenly decides not to come). But I am going to try my best, and try to beat my scores from the last time I shot it. I am hoping to make new friends by the end of the week.
> 
> I know, we all want to win, but the process is where the joy needs to come. If one doesn't enjoy practicing, they should find a different hobby. This morning on my way to work, I stopped at the range a shot 14 targets, then went on to work. 1 hour 5 minutes in and out (I timed it since I have to work late to comp for it). Finished with the same number of arrows, and missed the paper 3 times. But it was a blast.


Good post.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

We are lucky here in southern Wis to have about 6 clubs with full field ranges to shoot on.During the summer we can go about every weekend to a tournament.In between Beloit field archers have a couple 900 rounds to fill in.Of course the usual 3-D tournaments are plenty to satisfy the foam guys.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

field archery > my 2 cents : its a good sport,does take some practice and time,in the past some of us enjoyed it a lot but as we got older with some health issues too " over 60 " it got a little harder and the heat was not as enjoyable anymore.28 targets 4 arrows per target ,lots of waiting around in heat to take your turn to shoot just wasn`t fun anymore.shooting in the freestyle class is much harder than some of the other classes too and scores show it.it appears us seniors nobody wants to change the number of targets shot in field archery so many of us just have quit ! sure we can do the 28 targets but as older people that have worked all our life most of us don`t care that much anymore to work that hard to get a medal or trophy to collect dust, its kinda like when I elk hunt with my bow, I no longer what anymore big bulls with big horns " and I got`em too" I just want a young tasty cow elk close to the road to eat.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Pete53 said:


> I just want a young tasty cow elk close to the road to eat.


I am with you on that


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The 3D shooters that won't shot field it is to much work for them to execute 4 arrows on 28 targets, as it is it takes over 5 hours to shot 28 arrows at 28 targets.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm fortunate in that there are field courses within reasonable driving distances where anyone can shoot them anytime. They are on the honor system, which means you put your $5 in a lock box and get on with your shooting. Even if tournaments were the only way to shoot field, and I didn't want to shoot the whole thing and didn't care about winning, I would just shoot a couple of arrows at each target and not turn in a scorecard. I would rather do that than give it up entirely.


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

kballer1 said:


> The 3D shooters that won't shot field it is to much work for them to execute 4 arrows on 28 targets, as it is it takes over 5 hours to shot 28 arrows at 28 targets.


We just finished up a 14 target tournament today. Winning score was 275. We had 9 participants. I limited it to a 14 target tournament because of the reasons stated by Pete53. 
I'm 61 and 14 in this heat is all I can take. I also believe beginning field archers may get bored with 28 and the length of time it takes to shoot it. We finished the 14 targets "56 arrows" in about 2.5 hours. I think I will ask some 3d shooters how long do they think it would take to shoot a 56 arrow tournament. They may believe it would take them more than 5 hours since 20 arrows of 3d is usually pushing 3 to 4 hours. I am going to incorporate 2d animal targets (Delta/Mckenzie photographs) into some coming tournaments. Hopefully this will peak the interest of 3d shooters also. I shoot 3d so my goal is not to replace 3d but to supplement it. I believe NFAA field is one of the best ways to do this. I know we can't succeed without trying.
Cliff


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Last weekend we had our state field tournament & it was 85+ shot 28 field & 14 2D animal Saturday & 28 hunter on Sunday. I am 72 & no problem, but I enjoy shooting.
Being retired I usually shot 5 to 6 hours every other day.


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

kballer1 said:


> Last weekend we had our state field tournament & it was 85+ shot 28 field & 14 2D animal Saturday & 28 hunter on Sunday. I am 72 & no problem, but I enjoy shooting.
> Being retired I usually shot 5 to 6 hours every other day.


I need to work out to improve my health and fitness. I certainly intend to shoot in my 70s. 
Thanks
Cliff


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

clifflowe said:


> We just finished up a 14 target tournament today. Winning score was 275. We had 9 participants. I limited it to a 14 target tournament because of the reasons stated by Pete53.
> I'm 61 and 14 in this heat is all I can take. I also believe beginning field archers may get bored with 28 and the length of time it takes to shoot it. We finished the 14 targets "56 arrows" in about 2.5 hours. I think I will ask some 3d shooters how long do they think it would take to shoot a 56 arrow tournament. They may believe it would take them more than 5 hours since 20 arrows of 3d is usually pushing 3 to 4 hours. I am going to incorporate 2d animal targets (Delta/Mckenzie photographs) into some coming tournaments. Hopefully this will peak the interest of 3d shooters also. I shoot 3d so my goal is not to replace 3d but to supplement it. I believe NFAA field is one of the best ways to do this. I know we can't succeed without trying.
> Cliff


great ideal 14 targets in the heat is enough as seniors, when you shoot the harder senior classes like the free style class and try to shoot a good score it`s just dang hard in the heat,i asked the other 3 I shot with at the state field in Minnesota "all 4 were the higher scores including myself"we all thought the same thing 28 targets in the heat on a up and down course all day is to much and two for sure, one is me,we are not shooting it anymore if its 28 targets . I would jump at a 14 target field tournament if its within reason to drive to that`s still 56 arrows a day that`s plenty.thanks for posting that,Pete53


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Pete53 said:


> great ideal 14 targets in the heat is enough as seniors, when you shoot the harder senior classes like the free style class and try to shoot a good score it`s just dang hard in the heat,i asked the other 3 I shot with at the state field in Minnesota "all 4 were the higher scores including myself"we all thought the same thing 28 targets in the heat on a up and down course all day is to much and two for sure, one is me,we are not shooting it anymore if its 28 targets . I would jump at a 14 target field tournament if its within reason to drive to that`s still 56 arrows a day that`s plenty.thanks for posting that,Pete53


Perhaps I misunderstood you, but I thought that you weren't all that interested in "medals or trophies that gather dust." If that's the case, why not go to a 28-target field shoot, shoot just 14 targets, and call it day? Wouldn't that be better than giving up field archery entirely?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Arcus said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood you, but I thought that you weren't all that interested in "medals or trophies that gather dust." If that's the case, why not go to a 28-target field shoot, shoot just 14 targets, and call it day? Wouldn't that be better than giving up field archery entirely?


yes and no I still pride myself and so does many other archers by shooting good scores instead of just flinging arrows at targets, as far as medals don`t need them but if I won a few bucks for gas or a beer that would be nice. think of this as a positive way of getting more seniors to continue to shoot field archery and even maybe some of the other classes too, maybe just 14 field targets maybe 20 field targets ?I don`t have the answer only that many older archers would favor less targets. the class you shoot and age does make a difference why not think positive and not just post negative comments ?


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Pete53 said:


> yes and no I still pride myself and so does many other archers by shooting good scores instead of just flinging arrows at targets, as far as medals don`t need them but if I won a few bucks for gas or a beer that would be nice. think of this as a positive way of getting more seniors to continue to shoot field archery and even maybe some of the other classes too, maybe just 14 field targets maybe 20 field targets ?I don`t have the answer only that many older archers would favor less targets. the class you shoot and age does make a difference why not think positive and not just post negative comments ?


Sorry, but I fail to see what I wrote as negative. Just trying to encourage you to try an alternative to giving it up. Why can't you seriously shoot 14 targets and not just fling arrows? That's what I do, even though it's not an official 28-target competition. Maybe that's where we differ - you want the official competition whereas official competition is secondary for me. But, I still try my best and not just fling arrows.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

have you ever tried the competition in the compound freestyle class its harder to get a good score,shooting a hinge is not that easy in the heat either,freestyle equipment can get heavy during a long walk too. I do see you enjoy barebow archery that`s fine but that is not at all the same thing I just prefer the freestyle class and yes I like competition. good luck in your class too.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Switch to Trad. Shooting 450's is considered an outstanding score. Not very many people can do that.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

clifflowe said:


> We just finished up a 14 target tournament today. Winning score was 275. We had 9 participants. I limited it to a 14 target tournament because of the reasons stated by Pete53.
> I'm 61 and 14 in this heat is all I can take. I also believe beginning field archers may get bored with 28 and the length of time it takes to shoot it. We finished the 14 targets "56 arrows" in about 2.5 hours. I think I will ask some 3d shooters how long do they think it would take to shoot a 56 arrow tournament. They may believe it would take them more than 5 hours since 20 arrows of 3d is usually pushing 3 to 4 hours. I am going to incorporate 2d animal targets (Delta/Mckenzie photographs) into some coming tournaments. Hopefully this will peak the interest of 3d shooters also. I shoot 3d so my goal is not to replace 3d but to supplement it. I believe NFAA field is one of the best ways to do this. I know we can't succeed without trying.
> Cliff


Little River started out as a nfaa field club, and produced great shooters back in the day. Glad to see you bringing some field back to the area. With the popularity of known distance 3d, it should be a timely fit. Sincerely wishing you luck.

edit: 275 is a good half. Looks like someone down there already has it going pretty good. :set1_applaud:


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

TNMAN said:


> Little River started out as a nfaa field club, and produced great shooters back in the day. Glad to see you bringing some field back to the area. With the popularity of known distance 3d, it should be a timely fit. Sincerely wishing you luck.
> 
> edit: 275 is a good half. Looks like someone down there already has it going pretty good. :set1_applaud:


never thought about the 3D archer`s but those archer`s just might like a 14 target field course just for a little more archery ? good ideal ! 

here`s some more reasons to change:
1. might draw in some new archer`s that just might enjoy this type of competition with just the 14 field range target
2. 3d archer`s will give it try on 14 field targets
3. more youth may come too because its only 14 targets " some parents get real bored with the 28 field targets"
4. just might get some senior archer`s like me back who won`t shoot 28 field targets anymore but do like to finish and compete a little
5. in todays world people don`t have that much time so 14 targets is just more fitting in their busy life


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

TNMAN said:


> Little River started out as a nfaa field club, and produced great shooters back in the day. Glad to see you bringing some field back to the area. With the popularity of known distance 3d, it should be a timely fit. Sincerely wishing you luck.
> 
> edit: 275 is a good half. Looks like someone down there already has it going pretty good. :set1_applaud:



Yes, in the early 1980s we started building the field course at a friends land close to Marion WMA. At that time I was in my late 20s. Some of the members included Mr. and Mrs. Elmo Bell, Mr. and Mrs. Joe Duff. I believe they are gone now. After some time the range was moved onto Marion WMA. And that is where it is today. But the field part is unused. Some of the shooters coming out of this club was Wayne Seymour, Waldo Cleland, Larry Bass, Terry Dawsey and more. In addition to these freestyle shooters there was also some very good pin shooters and others that I think would be in the barebow class. My wife and I had to quit shooting before it moved to Marion WMA because of lack of funds and starting a family. Freddie Coker got me started in bowhunting in 1976 and he is basically still over the club. The 275 was shot by Greg Copeland. Greg and Jeff Reid are both capable of shooting in the high 270s and even cleaning the round. I am striving to hit 270. I shot 264 so I have to find 6 points somewhere. So TNMAN, you must have shot Little River in the past. Maybe if my range gets people interested again, Little River can revamp its range and we can have 2 field ranges close by. If you are ever down this way, come shoot.

Thanks
Cliff


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

Pete53 said:


> never thought about the 3D archer`s but those archer`s just might like a 14 target field course just for a little more archery ? good ideal !
> 
> here`s some more reasons to change:
> 1. might draw in some new archer`s that just might enjoy this type of competition with just the 14 field range target
> ...


 
Hey Pete, Yes all these thoughts have crossed my mind. I'm just trying to provide people with a little more fun with their bow.
Thanks
CLiff


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

clifflowe said:


> Hey Pete, Yes all these thoughts have crossed my mind. I'm just trying to provide people with a little more fun with their bow.
> Thanks
> CLiff


 Cliff, have you notice on this post all the views ? by the end of this day Tuesday it will be 1,000 views, so looks like there is a lot of interest in the 14 field target course ? another advantage to a 14 course field range ,need less land,cheaper to build and maintain,and 14 bales is half the price of 28 bales too and a lot easier to set up for a tournament with just 14 targets.


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

Pete53 said:


> Cliff, have you notice on this post all the views ? by the end of this day Tuesday it will be 1,000 views, so looks like there is a lot of interest in the 14 field target course ? another advantage to a 14 course field range ,need less land,cheaper to build and maintain,and 14 bales is half the price of 28 bales too and a lot easier to set up for a tournament with just 14 targets.


Hey Pete, I didn't notice until you posted it. I'm glad you did point it out. Speaking of the cost.  I hired a dozer to push 14 lanes and built 17 butts (3 for practice) for about 1400 to 1600 dollars. This is about the cost of 4 to 5 large 3d animals. I won't have to replace inserts (60 to 80 dollars each). I may have to replace trampoline material at some time. At this moment the entrance fee is going to be 10 dollars. I don't plan on increasing it because I am not trying to make money. If in the future, enough shooters want to increase it in order to increase payback then I will. My goal is not to have a difficult course because of time and terrain, but a reasonable course to stir interest. 
Thanks
Cliff


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

clifflowe said:


> I hired a dozer to push 14 lanes and built 17 butts (3 for practice)...My goal is not to have a difficult course because of time and terrain, but a reasonable course to stir interest.


I know you're aware of this, but many clubs have 28-target shoots on a 14-target course by going around twice. So, what you're doing is great in that it will satisfy two groups of archers - those who want to shoot an entire 28-target round and those who want to just shoot a 14-target round.


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

Arcus said:


> I know you're aware of this, but many clubs have 28-target shoots on a 14-target course by going around twice. So, what you're doing is great in that it will satisfy two groups of archers - those who want to shoot an entire 28-target round and those who want to just shoot a 14-target round.



Yes, but I always like to hear suggestions that will increase participation. I think with some planning, having two tournaments inside the same shoot can surely be accomplished. My goal at this time is to get people to try field. I wish there was a way to validate my belief that field can help 3d. Then I know interest would be increased. More than one high level shooter has told me this is so. 3ders would still have to spend a lot of their time on 3d animals learning how to focus on a spot that they might not can see.--------- The ASA has seen huge increases in known distance participation and this goes hand in hand with field shooting. I appreciate all suggestions. Who knows, maybe one day field and 3d will merge into a third type of hybrid shoot. It may already have started.


Thanks
Cliff


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

There is a huge fundamental disconnect with ASA and Field - Distances.

In my neck of the woods, 3D's are shot out to 60 yards. Field and 3D are popular. With ASA, a Trad shooter shoots out to 25 yards. Really? Easy to set up the rig to shoot out to 25yards and not have to be good at range estimating and still get a bad 5 with your eyes closed. Now setting ones rig up to be able to gap effectively out to 50 yards is a whole different story. Suddenly all of those distances become tough and range estimating becomes critical - a lot of lost arrows.

Why is ASA 3D so popular vs NFAA 3D? Distance. If people spend all their time shooting the short stuff, the longer Field distances becomes intimidating. It takes more work to be proficient at all distances from 10 to 80 yards. Not as much from 5 to 30.

But then again, I really love the Field format.

I also wish they had ASA 3D in the NW. I would love to go to a 3D where I don't have to worry missing the target. May not get a great score, but I will take a 5 any day of the week over a miss.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

World Field Archery Championship (IFAA) is being held here in Australia in September this year.
It is being held in my state, a 2 day drive or 18 hours from where i live.
Probably the most further part of the state from where i live.
As a 3d barebow shooter who has had little opportunity to shoot really any official field because of my location and the fact that i compete mainly in 3d and shoot WA target at my other club, i have enjoyed the challenge of IFAA Hunter and Field in the 2 validation/gradings required for a scorecard to enter the 5 day event.
Thinking that there would also be lots of folk here taking up field, like myself, for the opportunity to participate in a World championship and to be part of the experience of this event.


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

Mr. Roboto said:


> There is a huge fundamental disconnect with ASA and Field - Distances.
> 
> In my neck of the woods, 3D's are shot out to 60 yards. Field and 3D are popular. With ASA, a Trad shooter shoots out to 25 yards. Really? Easy to set up the rig to shoot out to 25yards and not have to be good at range estimating and still get a bad 5 with your eyes closed. Now setting ones rig up to be able to gap effectively out to 50 yards is a whole different story. Suddenly all of those distances become tough and range estimating becomes critical - a lot of lost arrows.
> 
> ...




I have tried to post several times unsuccessfully. Yes shooting short ranges makes the long ranges look intimidating, conversely shooting the long ranges make the short ranges seem easier. ONe of the main problems I have with 3d is being able to aim at a spot that I can't see. Top 3d shooters do this successfully. Is the NFAA 3d known or unknown. 
Cliff


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

NFAA Marked 3D goes out to 101 yards and NFAA Unmarked 3D goes out to 60 yards.

For me, my point on is 45 yards. My arrow tip is only on the animal from 41 to 48 yards. Any distance distance outside of that I am aiming above or below the animal. If I am off by 5 yards in range estimating I feed the range gnomes. Easton loves me when I shoot 3D.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

NFAA Marked 3D goes out to 101 yards and NFAA Unmarked 3D goes out to 60 yards.

For me, my point on is 45 yards. My arrow tip is only on the animal from 41 to 48 yards. Any distance distance outside of that I am aiming above or below the animal. If I am off by 5 yards in range estimating I feed the range gnomes. Easton loves me when I shoot 3D.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

here`s another of my 2 cents: as a bowhunter and yes I use a compound and sights ,99 % of the time I use a range finder to hunt with and so does most other bowhunters use some type of marked yardage while bowhunting.i have never understood why there is 3d unmarked yardage except for a added archery game. but it is what it is I guess. the other part is the older you are the more strength you lose.when I was 40 years of age 75 lbs draw weight was easy now at 63 years of age 60 lbs is plenty ,so now shooting unmarked 3d gets even harder using a slower bow too.i see 3d marked yardage getting even bigger ,plus arrows cost a lot too and with yardage being marked for 3d you don`t lose near as many arrows if any. so with marked yardage 3d a 14 target field course just might be another good ideal to keep people shooting more ?


----------



## clifflowe (Sep 29, 2007)

Pete53 said:


> here`s another of my 2 cents: as a bowhunter and yes I use a compound and sights ,99 % of the time I use a range finder to hunt with and so does most other bowhunters use some type of marked yardage while bowhunting.i have never understood why there is 3d unmarked yardage except for a added archery game. but it is what it is I guess. the other part is the older you are the more strength you lose.when I was 40 years of age 75 lbs draw weight was easy now at 63 years of age 60 lbs is plenty ,so now shooting unmarked 3d gets even harder using a slower bow too.i see 3d marked yardage getting even bigger ,plus arrows cost a lot too and with yardage being marked for 3d you don`t lose near as many arrows if any. so with marked yardage 3d a 14 target field course just might be another good ideal to keep people shooting more ?


I know field will help my 3d game.. I wish some of the pro 3ders would give us their thoughts on whether field would help them or not. From what I understand, the pros don't come on here very often. Tim Gillingham is one pro who I believe shoots a lot of different venues. It would be interesting to hear his thoughts on the impact of one venue on another. 
Cliff
Cliff


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

yes it would be helpful but because some post such negative posts the pro`s won`t.some pro`s have sent me private messages and I did thank them for it.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am envious of you folks with field ranges to choose from. Here in NCentral Pa we have 1 club that is a 2 1/2+ hour drive that has a nice 28 target range and runs a couple small shoots a year, maybe 25 shooters. 1 other club has a range that a few members shoot a Tues. evening league, this is 1 1/2 hours and weekday evenings are not conducive to work schedules. So when lucky we get to shoot maybe 2 rounds a year and maybe a practice round or two on the closer club on a weekend. 
Shot Outdoor Nats. Last year in Mechanicsburg and had a blast and met some great folks. Wish there was more here close, but will just have to enjoy the few times we do get to shoot field.. May start to venture more towards Maryland for some bigger type shoots if we could spend the weekend shooting. Not really worth it for a day shoot. 
So when you think you got it bad, just remember it could be worse. Instead of arguing over formats you could be sitting home every weekend- or worse you would have to take up rubber deer shooting!


----------

